# نموذج لخطاب عدم تجديد العقد



## madamedo (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا مهندس محمد شغال فى السعودية وكنت عامل عقد سنتين وهيخلص اخر الشهر ان شاء الله
فكنت محتاج صيغة لخطاب عدم رغبتى فى تجديد العقد 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدنى فى الخطاب دة ضرورى ابقى شاكر ليكم


----------



## إمام أحمد إمام (11 ديسمبر 2011)

المكرم / مدير المؤسسة المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشارة الى العقد المبرم بيننا بتاريخ ................ والخاص بتعاقدى بالعمل لديكم في مهنة مهندس ..... من الفترة..../ .../ ..... الـىالفنرة..../....../...... وحيث ان العقد قارب على الانتهاء ( تذكر تاريخ الانتهاء ) 
فإننا اعلمكم بأني لا انوي تجديد العقد وذلك لظروف خاصة بي .
وتقبلوا تحياتي
مقدمه
م/ ....................
التاريخ ... /..../......
عموما لا توجود صغه محدده ويمكننا استخدام الصيغة السابقة
وعليك بالاتي :
هل العقد محدد في مدة زمنية محددة يتم قبلها ابلاغ صاحب العمل حال رفض احد الطرفين تجديد العقد
هل صاحب العمل متفهم يعنى اذا اعطيته هذا الخطاب فسيقوم بانهاء العقد بينكم بدون مشاكل 
اذا كان غير ذلك فعليك بارسال هذا الخطاب بالبريد المسجل على عنوانه والاختفاظ بالورقة التى تسلم لك من قبل مكتب البريد كمستند على ارسالك لخطاب انهاء التعاقد لو لا سمح الله حدث شئ
وفي التهاية تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## madamedo (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااا مهندس إمام على صيغة الخطاب اللى كنت محتاجة ضرورى

بس كان بعد اذنك عندى استفسار تانى معلش

انا العقد بتاعى مش مذكور فية مدة محددة ابلغ فيها عن عدم رغبتى فى تجديد العقد ولكن اسمع ان قانون العمل هنا بيلزم ان لو مش هجدد العقد ابلغ الشركة قبلها بشهر على الاقل
لكن انا للأسف باقى 10 ايام فقط على انتهاء العقد بتاعى
فانا كنت عاوز اعرف اية الإجراء اللى هو ممكن ياخدة فى الحالة دى لو هو حابب يعمل مشاكل يعنى ؟

وشكراا مرة تانية


----------



## إمام أحمد إمام (12 ديسمبر 2011)

في الظروف ده حاول يكون الود هو الاساس في التعامل مطلوب منك انك تتوجه لكفيلك وتطلب انك تكلمه على انفراد يعني جلسه انت وهو فقط وتخبره بطريق لطيفة بما تريده وتخير الفاظ طيبة عند الحديث معه ... ولعل هذا الامر يأتي بما تريد ان شاء الله ولكن عليك بتعجيل الكلام معه ..لانك اتأخرت ...وقد يكون عنده العذر ان أخرك انت ايضا وخصوصا اذا كان عنده عجز مهندسين وعنده عامل قائم فلك ان تعذره ..عجل بالكىلام معه وياريت اليوم مش بكره ...ولك تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## إمام أحمد إمام (12 ديسمبر 2011)

في الظروف ده حاول يكون الود هو الاساس في التعامل مطلوب منك انك تتوجه لكفيلك وتطلب انك تكلمه على انفراد يعني جلسه انت وهو فقط وتخبره بطريق لطيفة بما تريده وتخير الفاظ طيبة عند الحديث معه ... ولعل هذا الامر يأتي بما تريد ان شاء الله ولكن عليك بتعجيل الكلام معه ..لانك اتأخرت ...وقد يكون عنده العذر ان أخرك انت ايضا وخصوصا اذا كان عنده عجز مهندسين وعنده عمل قائم فلك ان تعذره ..عجل بالكلام معه وياريت اليوم مش بكره ...ولك تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------

